# Latest Goose/Mallard Combo Hunt Video!



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to share our latest video with those of you on here that enjoy watching and making homemade hunting videos as much as we do! This hunt was from a few weeks ago, we got into the ducks and geese that morning and turned out to be an awesome hunt!






Thanks for watching!


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice shoot. Why does the wind always blow so you have to set up looking into the sunrise? Can't somebody do something about that?


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! It seems to ALWAYS work out that way I mean we could do a different set up and have the birds land from our left to right instead of coming directly at us but it always seems to work out best with the wind at our back and unfortunately looking right into the sun.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey tc,

Great hunt! looked like a great day,I'm jealous! Good lookin lab you have there,still hunting in Mn?


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks snow! It was an awesome day and yes Kirby is only a young pup and has tons of potential. I cant wait to see how well he does in the future! Our hunting is about done here, every slough and lake is frozen solid. Still seeing a lot of birds flying high migrating south though but nothing will stick around due to the freezing temps the past few weeks.


----------

